# Mad Carnevil 2011- Gearing Up



## palace1913 (Sep 6, 2009)

Starting to gear up for 2011. It's hot outside so we are doing the "administrative" stuff....like updating the website.

http://www.yepgp.org


----------



## creepy crawler (Jul 31, 2008)

Looks good I can't wait to see more!!


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Same here, love the music and videos. What do you use for your white strobes? I really needs something like that to get your great effects!


----------



## taco183 (Jun 21, 2011)

cool dude hope you do good


----------

